# My 2 Piano Compositions on SoundCloud (Free Listening)



## tuckerkao (Jan 7, 2017)

I'd like to have some feedbacks about my piano compositions. Just click the links below, the stream player will auto start.


__
https://soundcloud.com/tucker-kao%2Fji-suk-kims-theme-2015-a-flat-major


__
https://soundcloud.com/tucker-kao%2Fvolcanic-confrontation-at-pinswears-creek-2016

I used Finale 2005b for the grand piano recording and digital playback enhancement.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

tuckerkao said:


> I'd like to have some feedbacks about my piano compositions. Just click the links below, the stream player will auto start.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Good work also like the titles you gave them.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to TalkClassical, tuckerkao. I have moved this thread to the Today's Composers area where members can get feedback from works they compose.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

tuckerkao said:


> I'd like to have some feedbacks about my piano compositions. Just click the links below, the stream player will auto start.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Welcome, looking forward to her more. Good stuff!


----------

